# اين تذهب الروح بعد الموت



## DanD (29 أبريل 2010)

سلام  المسيح

وانا بقرء الموضوعات في قسم  الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية لقيت موضوع ماذا يحدث للبني ادم بعد موتة 
لقيت مشاركة بتقول




> *عندما يموت الانسان يعود الجسد الى التراب وتذهب الروح الى مكان الانتظار الى يوم القيامة
> 
> عندها تعود الروح الى الجسد ويقوم الجسد ويحاسب الانسان على اعماله
> 
> ...


 
تذهب الروح الي مكان الانتظار الي يوم القيامة

طب اية الي بيحصل لما بيستني عقبال ما يوم القيامة يجي

ولو كان غير مسيحي ياتري بيتعذب ولا بيقعد مع المسيح ولا بيدنوا قاعد وبياكل وبيشرب ومستني يوم القيامة ​


----------



## holiness (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سؤال*

هناك مكانين 
1 ـ فردوس " للابرار " 
2 ـ الهاوية " للاشرار "


----------



## fredyyy (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سؤال*

*في مثال واضح في الكتاب ذكره المسيح *

لوقا : 16 
19 «كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ وَكَانَ يَلْبَسُ الأَُرْجُوانَ وَالْبَزَّ وَهُوَ يَتَنَعَّمُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مُتَرَفِّهاً. 
20 وَكَانَ مِسْكِينٌ اسْمُهُ لِعَازَرُ الَّذِي طُرِحَ عِنْدَ بَابِهِ مَضْرُوباً بِالْقُرُوحِ 
21 وَيَشْتَهِي أَنْ يَشْبَعَ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ السَّاقِطِ مِنْ مَائِدَةِ الْغَنِيِّ بَلْ كَانَتِ الْكِلاَبُ تَأْتِي وَتَلْحَسُ قُرُوحَهُ. 
22 *فَمَاتَ الْمِسْكِينُ وَحَمَلَتْهُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ إِلَى حِضْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ.* *وَمَاتَ الْغَنِيُّ* أَيْضاً *وَدُفِنَ* 
23 *فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ* وَهُوَ فِي *الْعَذَابِ* وَرَأَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ *وَلِعَازَرَ فِي حِضْنِهِ* 
24 فَنَادَى: يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ ارْحَمْنِي وَأَرْسِلْ لِعَازَرَ لِيَبُلَّ طَرَفَ إِصْبَِعِهِ بِمَاءٍ وَيُبَرِّدَ لِسَانِي *لأَنِّي مُعَذَّبٌ فِي هَذَا اللهِيبِ. *
25 فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: يَا ابْنِي اذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ *اسْتَوْفَيْتَ* خَيْرَاتِكَ فِي حَيَاتِكَ وَكَذَلِكَ لِعَازَرُ الْبَلاَيَا. وَالآنَ *هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى* *وَأَنْتَ تَتَعَذَّبُ*. 
26 وَفَوْقَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ هُوَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ قَدْ أُثْبِتَتْ حَتَّى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْعُبُورَ مِنْ هَهُنَا إِلَيْكُمْ *لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ* وَلاَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ يَجْتَازُونَ إِلَيْنَا. 
27 فَقَالَ: أَسْأَلُكَ إِذاً يَا أَبَتِ أَنْ تُرْسِلَهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِي 
28 لأَنَّ لِي خَمْسَةَ إِخْوَةٍ حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ لَهُمْ لِكَيْلاَ يَأْتُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى *مَوْضِعِ الْعَذَابِ هَذَا.* 
29 قَالَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: عِنْدَهُمْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ. لِيَسْمَعُوا مِنْهُمْ. 
30 فَقَالَ: لاَ يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ. بَلْ إِذَا مَضَى إِلَيْهِمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يَتُوبُونَ. 
31 فَقَالَ لَهُ: إِنْ كَانُوا لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ *وَلاَ إِنْ قَامَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يُصَدِّقُونَ*». 
​


----------



## حمامة فلسطين1 (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سؤال*



fredyyy قال:


> *في مثال واضح في الكتاب ذكره المسيح *
> لوقا : 16
> 19 «كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ وَكَانَ يَلْبَسُ الأَُرْجُوانَ وَالْبَزَّ وَهُوَ يَتَنَعَّمُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مُتَرَفِّهاً.
> 20 وَكَانَ مِسْكِينٌ اسْمُهُ لِعَازَرُ الَّذِي طُرِحَ عِنْدَ بَابِهِ مَضْرُوباً بِالْقُرُوحِ
> ...


 
ممكن تشرحلي وتوضح النصوص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## fredyyy (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سؤال*



حمامة فلسطين1 قال:


> ممكن تشرحلي وتوضح النصوص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 


*مصير الانسان يتحدد وهو على الأرض *

*وبعد الموت مباشرًة ... الأبرار في النعيم ... والأشرار في العذاب *

*قال اللص المصلوب للمسيح *
لوقا 23 : 42 
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «*اذْكُرْنِي* يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ *فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ*». 

​*فقال له المسيح *
لوقا 23 : 43 
فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: *إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ* مَعِي *فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ*». ​*في نفس يوم الممات ذهب اللص التائب للفردوس *

*ولا محاكمة في القبر *

*الله إله أرواح وليس إله أجساد تفنى *
العدد 16 : 22 
فَخَرَّا عَلى وَجْهَيْهِمَا وَقَالا اللهُمَّ *إِلهَ أَرْوَاحِ جَمِيعِ البَشَرِ* ........
​


----------



## youhnna (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سؤال*



dand قال:


> سلام  المسيح
> 
> وانا بقرء الموضوعات في قسم  الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية لقيت موضوع ماذا يحدث للبني ادم بعد موتة
> لقيت مشاركة بتقول
> ...


*بيحصل ايه لايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
للجسد الميت المتحلل الى تراب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا الجسد الميت مثلا محروق؟؟؟؟؟
ولا الجسد اللى مات غرقان واكله السمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههه
تراب والى التراب الذى اخذ منه عاد
اما ان كنت تقصد الروح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فمكان الانتظار يختلف حسب حالتها
ان كانت بارة فهى فى الفردوس وهو مكان راحة وسعادة للارواح البارة
وان كانت شريرة فمكانها الجحيم وهو مكان شقاء وتعاسة للارواح غير البارة

والارواح لاتاكل ولاتشرب
والذين يكونون مع المسيح هم هؤلاء المؤمنين به فقط
على راى واحد صاحبنا كل واحد عند حبيبه يروح
ولا رايك ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سؤال*

يا اخت الجسد من التراب والي التراب بعود

بعد موت الجسد المعامله كامله للروح ..


----------



## DanD (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سؤال*



Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يا اخت الجسد من التراب والي التراب بعود
> 
> بعد موت الجسد المعامله كامله للروح ..


 

بمعني ان الاسنان هيتحاسب مرتين ..؟؟؟

مهو لما يميوت الروح بتصعد للسماء وتروح حسب نيتها

لو كان كافر مثلا يتعذب ولما يجي يوم القيامة يطلع منها ويتحاسب تاني و يرجع لنارة مرة تانية :heat:


----------



## اهل الحق (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سؤال*



fredyyy قال:


> *مصير الانسان يتحدد وهو على الأرض *
> 
> *وبعد الموت مباشرًة ... الأبرار في النعيم ... والأشرار في العذاب *
> 
> ...



"الله اله ارواح وليس اله اجساد تنفى"
عفوا , طيب مين اللي خلق الاجساد طالما ان الله اله الارواح فقط:t9:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سؤال*



dand قال:


> بمعني ان الاسنان هيتحاسب مرتين ..؟؟؟
> 
> مهو لما يميوت الروح بتصعد للسماء وتروح حسب نيتها
> 
> لو كان كافر مثلا يتعذب ولما يجي يوم القيامة يطلع منها ويتحاسب تاني و يرجع لنارة مرة تانية :heat:




يا أختي الكريمة .. 

ركزي ومتخبطيش على وشك كدة لايوجعك 

شوفي واحدة واحدة اهو

بعد

الانسان 

مايموت

جسدو 

هيعود

 للتراب

وهتصعد

روحه

للسماء

عشان

ربنا

يحاسبوا

الجسد

ينتهي 

بإنتهاء

حياة 

الإنسان

أما

الروح

تصعد

لتنال 

حسابها 

من

الله ..

يعني اية بأة يتحاسب مرتين ؟

فهمتي من انهي حتة ف كلامي اني بقول ان الانسان هيتحاسب مرتين !

وصل الموضوع ولا لسة ؟

حضرتك احنا مش بنكتب لوغريتمات .. أعتقد ان الكلام واضح ؟


----------



## DanD (30 أبريل 2010)

براحة علينا شوية ياعم وبعدين انا مش بخبط في وشي 

انا قريت كلامك وفهمتة لكن زي ما بتقولوا انة يوم القيامة ربنا هيصحي كل مخلوق وهيجمعهم ويحاسبهم

دة الي قلتة صحبتي المسيحية مبجبش انا من عندي


----------



## اهل الحق (30 أبريل 2010)

ارجوكم جاوبوني


----------



## fredyyy (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سؤال*



اهل الحق قال:


> "الله اله ارواح وليس اله اجساد تنفى"
> عفوا , طيب *مين اللي خلق* الاجساد طالما ان الله اله الارواح فقط:t9:


 


*الله خلق أجسادنا من تراب وأعطانا أرواحا لتسكن فيها *

*فهذه الخيمة الضعيفة المصنوعة من التراب تفسد يومًا *
كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 1 
لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِنْ نُقِضَ بَيْتُ *خَيْمَتِنَا الأَرْضِيُّ،* 
فَلَنَا فِي *السَّمَاوَاتِ بِنَاءٌ مِنَ اللهِ،* بَيْتٌ غَيْرُ مَصْنُوعٍ بِيَدٍ، أَبَدِيٌّ. 
​*ولكن الروح لا يفني فيُلبسها الله عدم فساد لتبقى الى الأبد *
كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 53 
لأَنَّ هَذَا الْفَاسِدَ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ *يَلْبَسَ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ* 
وَهَذَا الْمَائِتَ يَلْبَسُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ. 
​*ولن يدخل هذا الفاسد ملكوت الله*
كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 50 
فَأَقُولُ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: 
إِنَّ *لَحْماً وَدَماً* *لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ* أَنْ *يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ* وَلاَ يَرِثُ الْفَسَادُ عَدَمَ الْفَسَادِ. 

*فهذه الأجساد التي تأكل وتشرب *

*ليس لها ملكوت الله *

رومية 14 : 17 
لأَنْ لَيْسَ مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ أَكْلاً وَشُرْباً بَلْ هُوَ بِرٌّ وَسَلاَمٌ وَفَرَحٌ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. ​ 
*لأن الأجساد تأكل وتشرب للبقاء على قيد الحياة*


*لكن في المجد الذي أعده المسيح للمؤمنين سيكون هو سر حياتنا *

 كولوسي 3 : 4
 مَتَى اظْهِرَ *الْمَسِيحُ حَيَاتُنَا،* فَحِينَئِذٍ تُظْهَرُونَ انْتُمْ ايْضاً مَعَهُ *فِي الْمَجْدِ*​​


----------



## اهل الحق (30 أبريل 2010)

طيب بس انا بش فاهم كيف حتكونوا في النعيم ارواح فقط من غير عينين و لا راس و لا اي حاجة
وكيف حتعرفوا حالكم !
خاطبني بالعقل رجاءا


----------



## fredyyy (1 مايو 2010)

اهل الحق قال:


> طيب بس انا بش فاهم كيف حتكونوا في النعيم ارواح فقط *من غير عينين و لا راس* و لا اي حاجة
> وكيف حتعرفوا حالكم !
> خاطبني بالعقل رجاءا


 

*لا بل سُأخاطبك بكلمة الله*

*مين قال أننا سنكون بدون عنين ولا رأس *

*تعالي شوف ماذا تقول كلمة الله *
كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 40 
*وَأَجْسَامٌ سَمَاوِيَّةٌ* وَأَجْسَامٌ أَرْضِيَّةٌ. لَكِنَّ مَجْدَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ شَيْءٌ وَمَجْدَ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ آخَرُ. 

​*أجساد سماوية أي لها نفس شكل الجسد الأرضي *

*لكنها لا تفسد لها طبيعة سماوية *

*مكتوب وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم *
رؤيا يوحنا 21 : 4 
وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ *عُيُونِهِمْ،* وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ».​*ها هي العين *


بطرس الأولى 5 : 4 
وَمَتَى ظَهَرَ رَئِيسُ الرُّعَاةِ *تَنَالُونَ إِكْلِيلَ الْمَجْدِ* الَّذِي *لاَ يَبْلَى. *​*وها هي الرأس التي يوضع عليها الإكليل *


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (1 مايو 2010)

اهل الحق قال:


> طيب بس انا بش فاهم كيف حتكونوا في النعيم ارواح فقط من غير عينين و لا راس و لا اي حاجة
> وكيف حتعرفوا حالكم !
> خاطبني بالعقل رجاءا


 
عفوا

............................


ولا انتم كمان فكرين انكم ها يكون ليكم اجسام فوق تشرب وتاكل وتزني 

ان كانت هذه المشاركه تشير الي ذلك فلا تتطبقي المفهوم الشاذ هنا 


لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح. رو 8: 4

لان اهتمام الجسد هو موت ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام. رو 8: 6

لانه ان عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون.ولكن ان كنتم بالروح تميتون اعمال الجسد فستحيون. رو 8: 13

الاطعمة للجوف والجوف للاطعمة والله سيبيد هذا وتلك.ولكن الجسد ليس للزنا بل للرب والرب للجسد. 1 كو 6: 13


----------



## asmicheal (6 مايو 2010)

DanD قال:


> سلام المسيح​
> 
> وانا بقرء الموضوعات في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية لقيت موضوع ماذا يحدث للبني ادم بعد موتة
> لقيت مشاركة بتقول​
> ...


 


:download:


حسب عقيدتى المسيحية 

عند الموت 
تنفصل الروح لتصعد الى اللة 

فان كانت روح بارة 
تنتظر بمكان 
انتظار = فردوس النعيم 

ان كانت روح شريرة 
تنتظر بالجحيم 


اما الجسد فمن التراب والى التراب يعود 

فياكلة الدود 

فى المجىء الثانى للسيد المسيح لة كل المجد 

يجمع مختارية مع الارواح البارة من فردوس النعيم 
ويمنحهم جسدهم بقوة اعظم 
وهوة الجسد الممجد 

وكل الاجزاء المشوهة او المحروقة او التى افترستها الحيوانات او مزقت 
ستجمع ليعود نفس جسد الانسان صحيحا مع قوة خاصة تمكنة من احتمال الاستعلانات ومشاهدة اللة لة كل المجد
ليدخلوا للابد ملكوت السموات وينعموا بالوجود مع اللة 


بالمثل للارواح الشريرة 
تجمع اجسادها وتمنح ان تتعذب للابد فى الهاوية حيث بحيرة الكبريت والنار وعذاب لا يوصف ولن ينتهى مع الشيطان وكل اعوانة الاشرار


----------



## youhnna (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤال*



اهل الحق قال:


> طيب انا فهمت فكرتك
> بس بدي اسالك سؤال
> هو المؤمنين من المسيجيين (طبعا حسب اعتقادكم) حتكون ارواحهم زي ما حكيتوا في النعيم
> طيب حيبئوا ارواح من غير اجساد !!!!!!!!!!! لللابد يعني ما فيش عينين ولا راس و لا ايدين و لا اي حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> لو سمحت جاوب:heat:


 
*هههههههههههههههه*
*امرك غريب بجد*
*انت سالت عن مكان انتظار الارواح*​ 
*يوم القيامة هتعود الروح للجسد عشان يتحاسبوا سوا على كل عمل عمله الانسان فى حياته لان الروح اشترك مع الجسد*​ 
*اسئلك مافكرتك عن الروح؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ*
*هل يعود لها الجسد كى يكون لها ايدى واعين وارجل وحواس*​ 

*عايز افهم فكرتك عن مكنونيه الروح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## محبة للحياة (6 مايو 2010)

مرحبا
انا حابة اشارك اذا ممكن 
طيب بعد ما يتتحلل الجسم حيرجع كمان مرة عشان ربنا يحاسبوا
يعني كيف بدو يتعاقب في القبر


----------



## fredyyy (7 مايو 2010)

محبة للحياة قال:


> مرحبا
> انا حابة اشارك اذا ممكن
> طيب بعد ما يتتحلل الجسم حيرجع كمان مرة عشان ربنا يحاسبوا
> يعني كيف بدو *يتعاقب في القبر*


 


*راجعي المشاركة # 5*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 يوليو 2010)

*إقرأى هذا الموضوع​*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139906
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يوليو 2010)

*لكى تصل الصورة كامله بعد كل ماقدمه اخوتى *
*الروح بعد الخروج من الجسد تذهب الى احد مكانين كمكان انتظار:*
*الفردوس : مكان انتظار للابرار*
*الهاويه :مكان انتظار للأشرار*
*وكونه مكان انتظار لايلغى التنعم فى حالة الفردوس فى احضان القديسين وفرح بالغلبه على ابليس*
*ولا يلغى العذاب فى حالة الهاوية *
*لكن تظل المكافأة الكامله او العذاب الكامل بعد القيامه *
*حيث لابد من اشتراك الجسد مع الروح فى التنعم او العذاب كما اشترك معاها فى البر او الشر .*
*ما أود أن أذيل به مشاركتى هو أن قيامة الجسد هو أمر لاتنكره المسيحيه اطلاقا *
*بالعكس هو عقيده ثابته فيها فكما أن السيد المسيح غلب الموت وقام بالجسد *
*هكذا كل المؤمنين الا أن الجسد الذى يقوم به المؤمن هو جسد ممجد *
*ليس به اى تشوهات او عيوب حتى اذا كانت هذه العيوب والتشوهات تلازمه أثناء حياته الأرضيه *
*جسد لايحتاج الى مطالب العالم من اجل البقاء على حياته فهو لايحتاج لأكل أو شرب أو اكسجين *
*كما انه جسد غير قابل الى التزاوج والجنس جسد يتحمل الامجاد السماويه *
*التى لايستطيع تحملها الجسد الأرضى*​


----------



## القلب الجارح (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال*



kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> يا أختي الكريمة ..
> 
> ركزي ومتخبطيش على وشك كدة لايوجعك
> 
> ...


 
*طيب ايش رايك في الي كتشفو علماء روسيا *

*لما حلوو الاصوات في مقبرة بدون قصدوسمعو صوت العذاب*

*بامكانك المراجعة للتاكد*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سؤال*



القلب الجارح قال:


> *طيب ايش رايك في الي كتشفو علماء روسيا *


 

*نحن ُنسأل عما يقوله الكتاب المقدس *

*ولسنا مسؤلين عن كلام الناس *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يوليو 2010)

> *لما حلوو الاصوات في مقبرة بدون قصدوسمعو صوت العذاب*
> 
> *بامكانك المراجعة للتاكد*



*فين الهبل دا ابت مكنش فيه بقي ولا ملحد ادينا لينك بس من موقع محايد مش غسلامي*​


----------



## mostapha (29 أبريل 2013)

وهل هناك عذاب قبر


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أبريل 2013)

> وهل هناك عذاب قبر


مع أن الكتابة فى موضوع قديم تاريخاً تعد مخالفة
لكن نجيب بالاتى :
[] []  لايوجــد  لدينا  أى دليل مادى أو دينى أو دينوى   أو إشارة قط  من اى نوع لهذا المعتقد لدينا 
بل هناك تسأؤلات عقائدية حوله تثور لدي ذهننا ليس على سبيل الهجوم او التهكم   
1-فالذى أخطأ  هو الانسان روحاً وجسداً ونفساً [فكراً وإدراكاً ونطقاً وشعوراً  ] ففي عذاب القبر من الذى يعاقب ومن الذى لا يعاقب إثبت ذلك بالادلة؟
2-تباين وتنوع أنواع القبور ...وأنواع الميتات  يثير الشكوك حول مبدأ العدل و المساواه فى العقوبة.
3_ إختلاف توقيتات الميتات للبشر على مدار التاريخ يجعل هناك إختلافاً فى مدد العقوبة  مما يخل بمعتقد العدل المطلق .
4- لا ينفخ الروح ولا يساءل الانسان و لايجازى الانسان فى المسيحية الا* الله *خالقه الواحد الوحيد الديان العادل فقط لاغير بدون وسيط ؟فمن وعلى أى اساس يحاسب الانسان فى قبره.
5-ما الداعى للعقاب .. فالعقاب فى الحياة الارضية داعيه التأديب والاستتابة .
والعقاب فى الحياه الآخرة هو ثمر الخطية  التى تدفع الانسان *الى مصير  أعد خصيصاً لابليس وملائكته بالاساس*.فما داعى العقاب فى القبر وما النتائج المرجوة منه.
6- سؤآل آخر وماذا عن الابرار -هل يُّنعّمون فى القبر ؟؟ لماذا نعم ولماذا لا وعلى أى أساس؟ وكيف؟؟ وهل نعيمهم من نوعية نعيم أهل الجنة . ؟! وكيف السبيل ؟!


----------



## ملك العين (27 سبتمبر 2013)

اجابات رائعه


----------

